# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] AddItem with multi-column listBox

## David

Greetings everyone
I'm trying to learn something about list boxes. I have suceeded with loading
a 2 column listBox with a 2 dimensional array but would be interested to know
how to use AddItem. Let's say I just want to load "dog" and "cat" into the
first row of a 2 column list box using AddItem without building an array
first. Please give me some example code
TIA

----------


## Leith Ross

Hello David,

The AddItem method inserts a single Row into the ListBox. The ColumnCount property sets the number of Columns. You cna then set the individual columns using the Column property. The code example shows how to add the data without creating an Array. You can use the Column property in your code to get or set a Column Value in a given row. Remember Line, Column, and Row numbers start at zero.

*Column Property Format:*
Column(<_column number_>, <_row number_>)


*Code Example:*
  With ListBox1
    .ColumnCount = 2
    .AddItem
    .Column(0, 0) = "Cat"
    .Column(1, 0) = "Dog"
 End With


*Change a Column Value:*
ListBox1.Column(1, 0) = "Rat"



Sincerely,
Leith Ross

----------


## Bob Phillips

With ListBox1
.AddItem "dog"
.List(.ListCount - 1, 1) = "cat"
End With

--

HTH

RP
(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)


"David" <David@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:0B11F780-D713-4934-95F4-9E92599A3972@microsoft.com...
> Greetings everyone
> I'm trying to learn something about list boxes. I have suceeded with
loading
> a 2 column listBox with a 2 dimensional array but would be interested to
know
> how to use AddItem. Let's say I just want to load "dog" and "cat" into the
> first row of a 2 column list box using AddItem without building an array
> first. Please give me some example code
> TIA

----------


## Tom Ogilvy

Listbox1.AddItem "dog"
Listbox1.List(Listbox1.Listcount-1,1) = "cat"

--
Regards,
Tom Ogilvy


"David" <David@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:0B11F780-D713-4934-95F4-9E92599A3972@microsoft.com...
> Greetings everyone
> I'm trying to learn something about list boxes. I have suceeded with
loading
> a 2 column listBox with a 2 dimensional array but would be interested to
know
> how to use AddItem. Let's say I just want to load "dog" and "cat" into the
> first row of a 2 column list box using AddItem without building an array
> first. Please give me some example code
> TIA

----------


## David

Thanks Leith, Bob & Tom,
I've got it now, the 'penny has dropped'
I couldn't see the steps: first add a row, then populate it. I was trying to
populate as part of the AddItem method
Much appreciated
--
David

"Leith Ross" wrote:

>
> Hello David,
>
> The AddItem method inserts a single Row into the ListBox. The
> ColumnCount property sets the number of Columns. You cna then set the
> individual columns using the Column property. The code example shows
> how to add the data without creating an Array. You can use the Column
> property in your code to get or set a Column Value in a given row.
> Remember Line, Column, and Row numbers start at zero.
>
> COLUMN PROPERTY FORMAT:
> Column(<-column number->, <-row number->)
>
>
> CODE EXAMPLE:
> With ListBox1
> .ColumnCount = 2
> .AddItem
> .Column(0, 0) = "Cat"
> .Column(1, 0) = "Dog"
> End With
>
>
> CHANGE A COLUMN VALUE:
> ListBox1.Column(1, 0) = "Rat"
>
>
>
> Sincerely,
> Leith Ross
>
>
> --
> Leith Ross
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Leith Ross's Profile: http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...o&userid=18465
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=479250
>
>

----------

